# Wood floor refinish cost - what to expect?



## Ducowti (Apr 3, 2005)

What should I expect to pay someone (a HDepot-type store or a local guy) to sand and finish my hardwood floor den, about 225sf? 

I would do it myself but it might be dicey to transport a sander on my motorcycle  

Any other tips/suggys/advice greatly appreciated!

Duc


----------



## floorman (Mar 21, 2005)

Depending on what part of the country you are in prices range from $2.00 to about $3.00-$3.50.That would be everything sanding /filling/ staining/and poly, 2 coats some will do 3 but not likely.So lets say between $450.00 and $700.00 should be about right.
Now that would depend also on what kind of repairs would have to be made as well if there is alot of work that needs to be done then naturally the price would go up from there


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

floorman, that sounds awfully inexpensive to me. I would be on your high end IF I could do it all in one day which is impossible. You are right that prices vary regionally.


----------



## Ducowti (Apr 3, 2005)

floorman said:


> Depending on what part of the country you are in prices range ....
> 
> Now that would depend also on what kind of repairs would have to be made as well if there is alot of work that needs to be done then naturally the price would go up from there


Im in the NE, specifically upstate NY so I'll expect the higher end. I don't think there would be any repairs necessary, based on my untrained eye. I.E. there are no evident gouges, cracks, issues, etc with the floor other than the superficial marring from my carpet adhesive removal  . 

What type of things would warrant a lot of work? Split panels? Holes?

BTW, can either of you suggest where to look for a reputable provider for this? I'd just hit the yellow pages but then I'm dealing with a completely unkown quantity. Don't know that any neighbors will be any help referring anyone.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I should know most everything about NY as half of the population here consists of them. I would contact a large flooring center like Carpet One and get a few names. Most of the pros here are one man/mom&pop businesses, ask for refs. and check them out.


----------



## Ducowti (Apr 3, 2005)

*FOLLOW UP:* 
The quotes I got, for my ~200+sf area, were
-$350 sanded and 2 coats ($350 min)
-$1/sf with a $450 min sanded, 2 coats


----------



## floorman (Mar 21, 2005)

What you have there my friend is alot of competition,that is why the prices are so low.Now just cause the price is low or high does not mean they are any better or worse than the other .Get references and check them well on both or get a couple of other bids and then compare.
You are going to get a different answer to the same question on everyone you ask so find you someone you trust and stick with him.and please don't forget to check the reference and give no money,or not over a third of the payment until he is finished 



Ducowti said:


> *FOLLOW UP:*
> The quotes I got, for my ~200+sf area, were
> -$350 sanded and 2 coats ($350 min)
> -$1/sf with a $450 min sanded, 2 coats


----------



## Ducowti (Apr 3, 2005)

floorman said:


> and please don't forget to check the reference and give no money,or not over a third of the payment until he is finished


Right - there are probably a dozen listings in the pennysaver alone for these guys and only a few returned my calls if not avail at first. Good advice on payment too. They got paid in full after I saw and was satisfied with the job.


----------

